# D5100 not taking picture after hearing focused beep



## montuq (Feb 23, 2013)

Sometimes, after hearing the focused beep from pressing the shutter button half way and then completing the press of the button, it doesn't take a picture... is that normal?


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2013)

Which of the 3 auto focus modes, and 3 auto focus area modes is the camera set to?


----------



## montuq (Feb 23, 2013)

Auto-servo AF and Auto-area AF


----------



## JoeHemi (Feb 23, 2013)

I know it happens to me in certain modes if there is not enough light to expose. It will focus but not take the picture, typically the Aperture setting or shutter setting will flash in the viewfinder. I don't remember those modes though. Does it still happen to you if you rotate the dial to something different?


----------



## montuq (Feb 24, 2013)

so far it seems that it only happen in the auto mode.. I contacted Nikon and I will post back when I find out.  I also found out that I can't seem to be able to use continuous shooting mode in any mode except for the sports mode ... I asked them about that too.


----------



## JoeHemi (Feb 24, 2013)

montuq said:


> I also found out that I can't seem to be able to use continuous shooting mode in any mode except for the sports mode ... I asked them about that too.




Try this. Go to Menu, section d4 of Custom Setting Menu and disable the "Exposure delay mode" if it's enabled. That may be why you can't shoot continuous.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you have a memory card in?


----------



## montuq (Feb 24, 2013)

JoeHemi said:


> montuq said:
> 
> 
> > I also found out that I can't seem to be able to use continuous shooting mode in any mode except for the sports mode ... I asked them about that too.
> ...



It is disabled


----------



## montuq (Feb 24, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Do you have a memory card in?



yes


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 24, 2013)

montuq said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a memory card in?
> ...



I didn't ask to insult your intelligence lol. What mode are you shooting on? Sometimes I leave my camera to fire using the wireless remote. But when I control it with hands on the camera it'll beep but won't fire. Sometimes that gets me.


----------

